# Anybody been through Residential Treatment or Wilderness (aka Utah)



## crunchysoups (Aug 27, 2010)

Has anybody else been through the RTC or wilderness therapy route? If so, what was your experience? Do you think it helped? Do you think it was abusive? Both? 

I was sent to Open Sky Wilderness therapy and Vista Dimpledell RTC, then Rock Point bording school.


----------

